# Reiza Simracing bonanza



## Dedde (26. Juli 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3omMoJSGPY

scheint wohl ne neue rennsim zu sein, finanziert wird es via kickstarter so wie es aussieht. weiß jmd genaueres?

trailer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7q6t4cR1ueo


----------



## BloodyAngel (26. Juli 2015)

Sim? Hmm.... da rolle ich einfach mal skeptisch die Augen.... dies aus Prinzip....

den Namen find ich aber drollig... Bonanza.... dazu muss man ja nichts sagen


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Juli 2015)

Das wird erstmal keine neue Sim, sondern eine kleine Finanzspritze für die Weiterentwicklung von Stock Car Extreme und Formula Truck. Reiza konnte sich wohl die Rechte sichern, die Game-Engine in größerem Umfang zu modifizieren. Damit wird es für Stock Car Extreme für alle bisherigen Käufer sowohl kostenlos technische, als auch inhaltliche Updates geben. Je nachdem, was man gespendet hat, bekommt man auch Zugang zu Beta-Content usw. Wäre das Crowdfunding kein Erfolg geworden, wäre neuer Content in Zukunft wohl kostenpflichtig als DLC angeboten worden.

Eine neue Sim soll wohl irgendwann auch kommen, aber die wird nicht mit dieser Crowdfundingaktion finanziert.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Juli 2015)

BloodyAngel schrieb:


> Sim? Hmm.... da rolle ich einfach mal skeptisch die Augen.... dies aus Prinzip....
> 
> den Namen find ich aber drollig... Bonanza.... dazu muss man ja nichts sagen



Da ich den Beitrag zuerst übersehen hatte: Was Reiza Studios da machen ist definitiv als vollwertige Sim zu bezeichnen. Rein enginetechnisch mag Stock Car Extreme zwar veraltet sein (rFactor Engine, aber man hat ja jetzt die volle Lizenz um die Engine zu überarbeiten), aber physiktechnisch sehen viele das Spiel auf Platz 1 aller aktuellen Racing Sims (noch vor Assetto Corsa und rFactor 2).

Da ich selbst noch nie nen Rennwagen am Limit gefahren bin, kann ich natürlich nicht bestätigen, ob das stimmt oder nicht, aber rein subjektiv fühlt sich das schon verdammt gut an und der Typ, der bei Reiza für die Fahrphysik zuständig ist (Niels Heusinkveld) zählt für viele Leute zu den Physikgurus im Simracing-Bereich, unter anderem auch deshalb, weil er mit seiner Firma Heusinkveld Engineering Simhardware für professionelle Rennteams entwickelt.

Reiza fehlen zwar die Lizenzen großer Strecken und Fahrzeugmarken, aber davon abgesehen würde ich sagen, ist Stock Car Extreme derzeit DER Geheimtipp im Simracingbereich überhaupt. Mit Copa Petrobras de Marcas gibt's bei Steam auch ein kostenloses Demospiel von Reiza, das Teil von Stock Car Extreme ist. Ausprobieren lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.

Bei dem (zugegebenerweise ziemlich dämlichen) Namen des Spiels kann ich jede Skepsis aber 100%ig nachvollziehen  Hab mich aufgrund des Namens selbst lange nicht dafür interessiert. Zumindest bis ich einige Videos davon gesehen habe und Niels Heusinkvelds Youtube Kanal gefunden habe.


----------



## 1awd1 (30. Juli 2015)

Was bringt einem ne tolle Physik und der Ruf eines Geheimtipps, wenn nix los ist und es keiner spielt? Das Ding ist ne Totgeburt.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Juli 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Was bringt einem ne tolle Physik und der Ruf eines Geheimtipps, wenn nix los ist und es keiner spielt? Das Ding ist ne Totgeburt.



Wenn's keiner spielen würde, hätte man wohl kaum das Crowdfundingziel erreicht. Davon abgesehen: Viele (unter anderem ich) spielen eh nur Singleplayer.


----------



## ak1504 (30. Juli 2015)

Die Reiza Sim lebt wie auch rF2 zumeist durch die Ligen in denen es gefahren wird.


----------



## ak1504 (2. August 2015)

Stock Car Extreme Beta | Super V8 @ Montreal







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_MilMPKx9HU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neawoulf (8. August 2015)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Stock Car Extreme Beta | Super V8 @ Montreal
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dieser Sound ... einfach göttlich. Für mich steht das Spiel (zumindest bei einigen Fahrzeugen, unter anderem auch dem Formula V12) nur knapp hinter Raceroom Racing Experience.

Bin schon gespannt auf die V8 Supercars Super V8 Autos. Sehen gut aus, klingen gut und scheinen sich auch gut zu fahren. Nur die Lenkradanimation im Video sieht noch ziemlich unfertig aus.

Das Spiel schließt wirklich gekonnt die Lücken, die andere aktuelle Racing Simulationen haben. So gern ich auch die GTE und GT3 Fahrzeuge fahre ... ein wenig Abwechslung tut immer gut und das Spiel ist einfach ein großartiges Komplettpaket, das zwar nicht sehr spektalulär aussieht, aber einfach gut funktioniert und sich vollständig anfühlt.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. September 2015)

Neuer Content für Stock Car Extreme wurde vorgestellt: Der Mitsubishi Lancer Cup, bestehend aus zwei Versionen des Mitsubishi Lancer (die seriennahe R-Version mit 300 PS und die mit mehr Renntechnik ausgestattete RS-Version mit 340 PS, beide zum ersten Mal in Stock Car Extreme mit Allrad-Antrieb), Dazu gibt es die neue Strecke Velo Cittá.

Kleines Video dazu:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M7B6yX1sfRM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mein Eindruck: Fahrzeuge sehen nach Spaß aus, Strecke macht auch nen guten Eindruck. Das ist definitiv eine der Fahrzeugklassen, in denen man spannende Kopf an Kopf Rennen erwarten kann. Vorfreude besteht.


----------



## Neawoulf (31. Oktober 2015)

Der nächste Patch für alle ist da. Version 1.50 bringt technische Verbesserungen, Bugfixes und neuen Content:


*GAME STOCKCAR EXTREME V1.50-Changelog:
*
Cars:
-Adds Mitsubishi Lancer Cup Series (Lancer R & RS models, recommended to run with TC & ABS on low as per the real car)

Track:
-Adds Velo Cittá Circuit (2 layouts);

Features & Fixes:
-Added support to 6 USB controller devices (increasing the previous limit of 3);
-Added sensitivity & deadzone sliders for up to 6 controller inputs in CONTROLLER 3 menu;
-Added  feature to automatically adjust Steering Rotation for each vehicle so  use no longer needs to exit game and manually adjust controller rotation  (see recommendations above);
-Added option to adjust steering  rotation in garage menu & adjusted default steering lock settings to  provide a suitable default steering ratio for all cars (Custom Steer  Rotation must be set to NO in controller menu);
-Added option to map  commands for adjusting anti-roll bars from in-car (for the cars that  have the option: Stock Car V8, Super V8, F-Extreme, F-Reiza, F-3, F-V12,  F-Classic )
-Added option to map commands for adjusting Vertical FOV from in-car;
-Added support for 24h race length;
-Added Stock V8 rule which restricts tire stops to one tire change at a time;
-Tweaked AI to perform less strategical mistakes (such as pitting in the last lap);
-Rewritten  all car classes from the previous standard "ReizaXX" to a nomenclature  that better represents their respective series;
-Introduced native  support to 9-speed gearboxes & fixed bug which would lead to  F-Extreme occasionally disappearing when hitting 8th gear in a  multiplayer section;
-AI drivers now use 8th gear & DRS;
-Added "Opponents Filter" option to quick race menu (for multiclass racing)
-Replaced  AI aggression UI slider with a set of presets low-to-max (max being 50%  agression in old currency to prevent AI misbehavior in overly agressive  settings);
-Fixed bug with other cars occasionally "inheriting" 8 gears, DRS functionality from F-Extreme
-Fixed championship scoring bug;
-Fixed grid position setting when qualifying is disabled;
-Fixed performance issues with the SuperV8;
-Revised pit menu rules & pitstop timing for all series;
-Fixed bug with AI behavior being over agressive with the throttle on corner exit leading to occasionally losing control;
-Revised AI performance for all cars (balancing for consistency from car to car, track to track, session to session);
-Updated ambient, curb, road & grass roll noise for all cars;
-Revised aero & tire physics in all cars;
-Revised realfeel values to reduce FFB clipping;
-Tweaked alpha channels in skins from Metalmoro MR18, Opala86, SuperV8, StockV8 series to reduce excessive shiny look;
-Minor graphical optimization;
-Fixed bug with Safety Car entering the pits in Curitiba Oval;
-Fixed behavior of driver labels.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. November 2015)

Heute ist der Version 1.51 Patch für Stock Car Extreme erschienen. Neben zahlreichen Fixes und Verbesserungen gibt es auch eine neue Variante der Velo Cittá Strecke.


*Main changelog for v1.51:* 

*Track:* 


Adds Velo Cittá Club Day layout (from "Acelerados" TV show); 

*Features & Fixes:*
Fixed bug with GSC Config crashing from Steam;
Fixed gridedit command for multiplayer;
Reverted to pre-v1.50 trackmap solution (Numpad 0 to toggle off/on/rotating);
Adjusted FFB values as a compromise between previous 2  versions - realfeel values from v1.38 & v1.50 are also included in  RealFeelPluginv138.ini (more overall force & clipping) and  RealFeelPluginv150.ini(lower forces at lighter loads & less  clipping), so users can copy & paste settings according to their own  preferences if not satisfied with default values;
Fixed garage steering rotation setting not being saved with setups;
Forced reset rotation range to previous profile setting with Thrustmaster wheels after quitting the sim;
Changed base HUD text color from yellow to white;
Fixed DRS rules and activation points at Interlagos, Spielberg, Kansai;
Reintroduced track tire compound options for F-Extreme  & F-Reiza, and fixed issue which allowed AI to choose unauthorized  compound in pitstops;
Fixed error in some series not allowing basic setup adjustments when running a fixed setup race;
Fixed SuperV8 graphics glitch near the exhaust from long distance;
Improved SuperV8 AI handling;
Minor physics revisions for Metalmoro MR18;
Updated Lancer R & RS sounds in attempt to minimize audio clipping;
Added pit limiter & onboard starter to Lancer R & Lancer RS;
Updated spanish & french localization.



Quelle: Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: Stock Car Extreme


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Dezember 2015)

Reiza Studios haben jetzt ihre neue Rennsimulation *Automobilista Motorsports Simulator* für's erste Quartal 2016 angekündigt. Neben dem kompletten bereits aus Stock Car Extreme bekannten Content wird es viele neue Features, wie z. B. eine verbesserte Simulation verschiedener Getriebetypen, dynamische Streckenoberflächenbedingungen, bessere Physik, Grafik, neue Spielmodi und vieles mehr geben. Thematisch wird sich die neue Simulation wohl auch weiterhin auf hauptsächlich, aber nicht ausschließlich auf südamerikanischen Content konzentrieren.

Außerdem soll wohl jeder, der den Vorgänger Stock Car Extreme bereits besitzt oder bis einschließlich 5. Januar kauft, das Spiel kostenlos bekommen. Wer also vorher noch zuschlagen will, sollte sich nicht mehr allzu viel Zeit lassen.

Ein paar Screenshots gibt's auch schon zu sehen. Grafisch wird es wohl keine Bombe werden, aber sieht auf jeden Fall schonmal eine Ecke besser aus, als noch Stock Car Extreme.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stock Car Extreme




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Automobilista Motorsports Simulator

Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/ReizaStudios


----------



## ak1504 (30. Dezember 2015)

Es hat nen neuen Namen, ist aber nich ihre kommende Sim die mit DX12 laufen wird... Rebranding sozusagen...


----------



## ak1504 (6. Januar 2016)

*Juhu also doch Beta Zugang zum Reiza 2017 Titel  8-)*






_Update 22 - It´s all happening!


Greetings everyone, and happy new year!


Most of you will have been aware by now that we have adjusted our plans and decided to combine all of the developments proposed in our campaign into a completely new game - Automobilista  was announced last week as the follow-up to Stock Car Extreme, coming within the next couple of months free to existing owners of Stock Car Extreme - and naturally free to all campaign backers.


We have now also revised and updated the campaign perks for all levels of contributions taking into account this change, and beefing them up to factor AMS and its upcoming DLCs. The revised perks will be detailed in a follow-up update.


Before that, we would like to update you on some other relevant information about the campaign:




Shipping of physical perks (stickers and Collector´s Kit) has been postponed to April 2016 so it can already include the DVD for Automobilista.




UPGRADING CONTRIBUTION LEVEL: We will offer all backers the option to upgrade their contribution level in order to receive the relevant extra perks until January 15th 2016. Backers interested in upgrading may contact sales@reizastudios.com for further instructions.




REFUND POLICY: Up until now we have had a full refund policy for all participants willing to cancel their participation in the campaign. Even though refunds are no longer allowed through Indiegogo / Paypal past 60 days from the date the contribution was made, we have maintained this policy ourselves by effectively paying back via Paypal the backers who have requested to drop out of the campaign. We will continue to accept refund requests up until January 10th 2016, after which date we will no longer be able to offer refunds for contributions on any level. Backers willing to cancel their participation should contact sales@reizastudios.com until January 10th 2016.




To be continued next with the detailed revision of the perks in all levels.


Here is the updated breakdown for all perks:


Level 1 - $10 USD
Earns: 


Reiza51 forum access.
AMS & ALL DLCs


Level 2 - $25 USD
Earns: 


Reiza51 forum access;
Voting rights in Reiza51;
Beta access to new builds of SCE / AMS
AMS & ALL DLCs


Level 3 - $35 USD
Earns: 


Reiza51 forum access;
Voting rights in Reiza51;
Beta access to new builds of SCE / AMS;
Digital copy for either Formula Truck 2013 OR Stock Car Extreme (Steam or NonSteam)
AMS & ALL DLCs


Level 4 - $50 USD
Earns: 


Reiza51 forum access;
Voting rights in Reiza51;
Beta access to new builds of SCE / AMS + Reiza2017;
Digital copy for Formula Truck 2013 + Stock Car Extreme (Steam or NonSteam); OR Reiza2017 NOT including DLCs;
AMS & ALL DLCs.


Level 5 - $75 USD
Earns: 


Reiza51 forum access;
Voting rights in Reiza51;
Beta access to new builds of SCE / AMS + Reiza2017;
Digital copy for Formula Truck 2013 + Stock Car Extreme (Steam or NonSteam + Reiza2017 NOT including DLCs; OR Reiza2017 + ALL DLCs;
AMS & ALL DLCs.


Level 6 - $100 USD
Earns: 


Reiza51 forum access;
Voting rights in Reiza51;
Beta access to new builds of SCE / AMS + Reiza2017;
Digital copy for Formula Truck 2013 + Stock Car Extreme (Steam or NonSteam);
AMS & ALL DLCs;
Reiza2017 + ALL DLCs;
Reiza Sticker


Level 7 - $150 USD + Shipping
Earns: 


Reiza51 forum access;
Voting rights in Reiza51;
Beta access to new builds of SCE / AMS + Reiza2017;
Digital copy for Formula Truck 2013 + Stock Car Extreme (Steam or NonSteam);
AMS & ALL DLCs
Reiza2017 + ALL DLCs
Reiza Collector´s Kit


Level 9 - $300 USD + Shipping
Earns: 


Reiza51 forum access;
Voting rights in Reiza51;
Beta access to new builds of SCE / AMS + Reiza2017;
Digital copy for Formula Truck 2013 + Stock Car Extreme (Steam or NonSteam);
AMS & ALL DLCs
Reiza2017 + ALL DLCs
Reiza Collector´s Kit
Becomes part of the sim as an official driver in one of the AUTOMOBILISTA series!


Level 11 - $500 USD + Shipping
Earns: 


Reiza51 forum access;
Voting rights in Reiza51;
Beta access to new builds of SCE / AMS + Reiza2017;
Digital copy for Formula Truck 2013 + Stock Car Extreme (Steam or NonSteam);
AMS & ALL DLCs
Reiza2017 + ALL DLCs
Reiza Collector´s Kit
Becomes part of the sim as an official driver in one of the AUTOMOBILISTA series!
A poster of Emerson Fittipaldi in his Copersucar, signed by legendary 2-time F1 champion himself!


If you have any questions or requests, please consult this topic in Reiza51, or email us at sales@reizastudios.com._


----------



## ak1504 (9. Februar 2016)

Beta Info


Error | RaceDepartment


----------



## ak1504 (26. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PTHWo4hAnEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Februar 2016)

Nächste Woche kommt Automobilista übrigens für alle. Eigentlich hätte das Ding sogar schon dieses Wochenende kommen sollen, aber da ist wohl was schiefgelaufen und Steam macht über's Wochenende Pause, veröffentlicht nichts. 

Quelle: Reiza Studios (@ReizaStudios) | Twitter

*edit*

Seit gestern ist es für alle als Early Access Projekt für alle da. Derzeit kostet's knapp 30 Euro und bietet den kompletten Content von Stock Car Extreme + drei weitere Fahrzeugklassen. Super Trucks + eigene Streckenvarianten mit Sprungschanzen (springende Asphaltmonster mit zu viel Leistung und zu weichem Fahrwerk = Fahrspaß ohne Präzision), Formula V10 (10 Zylinder Formel 1 Wagen) und der Mitsubishi Lancer Evo 10 Rallycross + zwei Strecken in verschiedenen Varianten.

Ich bin zufrieden. Sobald das Ding den versprochenen Oculus Rift Support bekommt, wird Automobilista ohne Zweifel den Thron auf meiner Rennsim-Liste erklimmen. Keine andere Simulation bietet mir so viel Spaß und Abwechslung mit verschiedenen Strecken und Fahrzeugklassen bei gleichzeitig realistischer Physik und dem besten Force Feedback, das ich bisher gesehen bzw. gefühlt habe.


----------



## ak1504 (23. April 2016)

Automobilista Beta | Boxer Cup @ Virginia International Raceway







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4nLBRjbdTW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Mai 2016)

Es gibt ein paar Neuigkeiten zu Automobilista:

Die Early Access-Phase wird vorraussichtlich etwas länger dauern, als zuvor geplant, aber man kommt wohl dennoch gut voran. Die Copa Montana Fahrzeuge, die Speedland Kartstrecke und Mendig Gymkhana (ist das ne Strecke/Gymkhanagelände? Neue Fahrzeugklasse? Über das Ding weiß ich nicht so genau bescheid) sind in Arbeit und werden wohl auch irgendwann innerhalb der nächsten Wochen erscheinen. Außerdem hat man vor kurzem mit den Arbeiten an der Formula Vintage-Serie (kostenlos) und am Ultima GTR (britisches Leichtbau-Kitcar mit V8-Power, Reizas erster kostenpflichtiger DLC) begonnen.

Nächste Woche wird voraussichtlich ein neues Update kommen, das neben diversen Verbesserungen auch neuen Content bringt: Die Strecke Virginia International Raceway und den Boxer Cup (endlich!  ) 

Das 3d-Modell von Porsche Boxer ist zwar nicht ganz so akurat, aber man will wohl rechtliche Probleme vermeiden. Aber Grafik ist (obwohl ich sie inzwischen ganz hübsch finde) nicht der Kernpunkt von Automobilista. Wichtig ist, dass die Autos physiktechnisch gut umgesetzt sind und Spaß machen und das hat Reiza bisher immer geschafft.

Quelle: Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: Automobilista


----------



## ak1504 (15. Mai 2016)

Ja fährt sich top. FFB Stärke einstellen und alles funzt, ist super direkt und fühlt sich gut an. 

Beim RD gabs aktuell dazu auch noch Infos: Automobilista Development Update | RaceDepartment


----------



## stoepsel (21. Mai 2016)

Ich finde den Sound allgm richtig fett! 
Mal schauen, was am Ende bei AMS rauskommt...?!


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Mai 2016)

Japp, der Porsche Boxer fährt sich richtig geil! Die neue Strecke ist auch toll. Fast schon schade, dass Automobilista nur eine Art "Zwischenprodukt" ist, da Reiza ja angeblich auch an einem neuen DX12 Titel arbeiten soll. Aber ich hoffe einfach mal, dass da wieder der Content mit rübergenommen wird, wie beim Wechsel von Stock Car Extreme zu Automobilista.


----------



## stoepsel (22. Mai 2016)

Gestern mal das 1,3Gb Update geladen - keine Ahnung, wieso Steam das nicht vorher schon gemacht hat...?...  

Naja, gleich mal in den Boxter geschwungen und sofort wohl gefühlt.
Im Quali dann 2,5 Sek schneller als der Rest. Gegner auf 105% oO 

ok, dachte ich mir, stellste mal auf max 120% - nu war ich 1,5 Sek langsamer...
auf 110% ist es recht annehmbar. 

Hat echt Spass gemacht, mit der Ki ein paar Runden nen Rennen zu fahren.


----------



## ak1504 (14. Juni 2016)

Hui da gehts ja gut ab... Freut mich 


Automobilista - June Development Update | Reiza Studios Forum


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Juni 2016)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Hui da gehts ja gut ab... Freut mich
> 
> 
> Automobilista - June Development Update | Reiza Studios Forum



Klingt echt gut. Ich hätte ja nicht gedacht, dass Automobilista noch SO viel an neuem Content bekommen, da man ja im nächsten Jahr ne neue Sim auf den Markt bringen will (oder die Produktion starten? Bin mir nicht ganz sicher). Ich hoffe, der Content wird dann in die neue Sim mit übernommen. Wäre an sich schade, wenn man dafür wieder von 0 anfangen müsste.


----------



## ak1504 (14. Juni 2016)

Der Content wird in die neue Engine übernommen. Da muss man nix wegwerfen und neu modellieren.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Juni 2016)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Der Content wird in die neue Engine übernommen. Da muss man nix wegwerfen und neu modellieren.



Das ist gut. Da sollten sich andere Entwickler mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen (ich wette, für PCars 2 wird man sich den ganzen Content, den man bereits in PCars 1 hatte, nochmal neu kaufen müssen).


----------



## ak1504 (14. Juni 2016)

Das is doch schon wieder ein ganz anderes Thema.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Juni 2016)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Das is doch schon wieder ein ganz anderes Thema.



Aye, ist es. Mir geht's halt vor allem darum, dass es ärgerlich wäre (für Spieler und Entwickler), wenn die ganze Arbeit, die momentan in Automobilista fließt, mit dem neuen Titel für die Katz wäre. Vor allem halt dadurch, dass die Titel zeitlich doch recht dicht beieinanderliegen und Automobilista dann ja vermutlich auch wieder abgelöst wird, wie es Automobilista mit Stock Car Extreme getan hat. Aber da hast du ja schon bestätigt, dass das nicht so sein wird.


----------



## ak1504 (17. Juni 2016)

Automobilista | Race with AI | Super V8 @ Virginia International Raceway​







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xe0TGC5AEhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (6. Juli 2016)

​Funktioniert dann auch: *Virtual Xperience Leaderboards*
​
Virtual Xperience (Automobilista web portal) - Leaderboards are now live | Reiza Studios Forum


Hier ne Vorlage falls sich jemand herausgefordert fühlen möchte: Virtual Xperience Portal


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Juli 2016)

ak1504 schrieb:


> ​Funktioniert dann auch: *Virtual Xperience Leaderboards*
> ​
> Virtual Xperience (Automobilista web portal) - Leaderboards are now live | Reiza Studios Forum
> 
> ...



Da hab ich mich doch gleich mal herausgefordert gefühlt  Nachdem ich eben ne Stunde lang in iRacing auf Laguna Seca herumgeflucht habe, ist Taruma fast schon eine Erleichterung, auch wenn die Autos recht böse sind.

*edit* Aber ne schöne Sache. Eigentlich sollte jede Sim eine ins Spiel integrierte Möglichkeit haben, die eigenen Rundenzeiten mit anderen zu vergleichen.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. August 2016)

Heute ist es soweit: Die Early Access Phase von Automobilista wird enden und Version 1.0 erscheint. Eine Content-Liste wurde in Form von Bildern veröffentlicht:


Fahrzeuge:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Strecken:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem hat der Physik-Programmierer Niels Heusinkveld ein Video veröffentlicht, in dem er erklärt, in wieweit man die alte rFactor-Engine in Sachen Physikberechnung überarbeitet hat:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aoN8AdaOtK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neawoulf (6. November 2016)

Am 15. November wird es die Version 1,15 für alle geben, die unter  anderem besseren Support für die G29 und G920 Lenkräder bringen wird.

Wer Zugang zur Beta hat, kann jetzt Imola in zwei Versionen antesten (1972 und 1988) und hat außerdem ein weitere Straßenversion des Ultima GTR bekommen (mit 439 PS ein wenig zahmer, als die bisherige Variante). Später sollen noch eine 2001er Version und eine 2016er Version von Imola kommen. Kosten soll das Paket mit allen vier Imola Varianten (für Leute, die den Season Pass nicht haben oder nicht am Crowdfunding teilgenommen haben) 5,99 US Dollar.

Vorraussichtlich auch noch diesem Monat soll die Formula Truck mit allen nötigen offiziellen Lizenzen ins Spiel finden, ebenfalls für 5,99 US Dollar für alle, die den Season Pass nicht haben oder nicht am Crowdfunding teilgenommen haben.

Wer den Season Pass noch nicht hat und ihn haben will, kann ihn jetzt noch günstig bekommen, beim nächsten Info-Update wird der Preis steigen (von 29,99 US Dollar auf 39,99 US Dollar).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: Automobilista


*edit*

Da ich im Moment ein wenig im Zeitfahrwahn bin: Die Reize-Studios veranstalten derzeit im wöchentlichen Abstand Zeitfahrherausforderungen. Die aktuelle Fahrzeug-/Streckenkombination gibt es jeweils auf dem offiziellen Twitterkanal der Reiza Studios nachzulesen. Aktuell ist die Kombination Formula Vintage 1969 auf Imola 1972.


----------



## ak1504 (23. November 2016)

Sale...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. November 2016)

Jemand müsste wirklich dringend mal den Spielenamen in den Threadtitel editieren ... so kann damit ja keiner was anfangen und das Spiel kennen sowieso schon zu wenig Leute.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. April 2017)

Automobilista Version 1,4, Formula Reiza 2017 und das Legendary Track Pack 3 (Hockenheimring) sind in Arbeit. Unter anderen wird Version 1.4 neben dem Custom Season Tool, mit dem eigene Meisterschaften erstellt werden können, auch ein fettes Soundupdate bringen. Und ich muss sagen: Zumindest die bisher gezeigten Soundsamples klingen schon mal mindestens so gut wie RaceRoom: AMS 1.4 preview by Renato Simioni | Free Listening on SoundCloud

Quelle: Automobilista March Development Update Released | RaceDepartment


----------



## ak1504 (4. April 2017)

So langsam würde ich gern was von dem "neuen" Projekt sehen wollen aber das dauert wohl noch...


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Mai 2017)

Der Hockenheim-DLC ist da. Wer den Season Pass hat, bekommt das Ding "geschenkt", für alle anderen kostet das Paket mit der Strecke aus vier Jahrzehnten + vier weitere Varianten der aktuellen Strecke (also insgesamt 8 Varianten) für 5,99 EUR. 

Und nen hübschen Trailer gibt es auch:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=chSHNOwQYOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Für alle, die das Spiel haben gibt's außerdem den Patch 1.4 mit massig Verbesserungen an Strecken, Sound und vielen Kleinigkeiten an allen Ecken und Enden des Spiels.




ak1504 schrieb:


> So langsam würde ich gern was von dem "neuen" Projekt sehen wollen aber das dauert wohl noch...



Irgendwo hab ich vor kurzem gehört oder gelesen, dass Reiza noch bis zur Version 1.5 an Automobilista werkeln will und man sich danach um das neue Spiel kümmern wird. Finde aber gerade keine Quelle dazu.


----------



## ak1504 (26. Mai 2017)

Keine Sorge ich hab Zugang zur Reiza51 Area 

Da werden die Member es schon erfahren und die Öffentlichkeit wenn es Zeit ist bzw. Reiza es für richtig hält


----------



## ak1504 (1. August 2017)

Automobilista - Development Update


Automobilista - July 2017 Development Update | Reiza Studios Forum


----------



## onlygaming (13. Dezember 2017)

Moin hab ein Problem mit dem Spiel. Beim Feld : Enter your Name kann ich nicht auf weiter drücken, ich geb da z.B "Only Gaming" ein und wenn ich unten auf weiter drücke passiert nichts außer dass ab und zu für 0,1 sec das nächste Feld auftaucht, Spiel habe ich frisch neu installiert um das auszuschließen, aber der Fehler besteht weiterhin.

YouTube


----------



## ak1504 (13. Dezember 2017)

Hm gute Frage. Vielleicht mal im Reiza Forum berichten da sollten Devs sein die helfen können.


----------



## onlygaming (13. Dezember 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Hm gute Frage. Vielleicht mal im Reiza Forum berichten da sollten Devs sein die helfen können.



Vielen Dank für den Tipp, werde ich mal besser machen ist ja sonst schade um das Spiel..... und das Geld


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (14. Dezember 2017)

onlygaming schrieb:


> ... ist ja sonst schade um das Spiel..... und das Geld


Ja wäre wirklich schade, denn Reiza macht mit Automobilista so viel richtig. Eine der unterbewertesteten aktuellen Sims.
Poste dein Problem mal im Reiza-Forum. Da wird dir meist schnell geholfen. Oft sogar direkt von den Entwicklern.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Dezember 2017)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Moin hab ein Problem mit dem Spiel. Beim Feld : Enter your Name kann ich nicht auf weiter drücken, ich geb da z.B "Only Gaming" ein und wenn ich unten auf weiter drücke passiert nichts außer dass ab und zu für 0,1 sec das nächste Feld auftaucht, Spiel habe ich frisch neu installiert um das auszuschließen, aber der Fehler besteht weiterhin.
> 
> YouTube



Ich kann gerade leider bei mir nicht nachschauen, aber ich hatte nach einem bestimmten Patch vor einigen Monaten (ist schon etwas länger her) ein ähnliches Problem. Ursache war damals, dass die Userprofile "umgezogen" sind. Vorher waren die direkt im Spieleordner unter Steamapps, wurden dann irgendwo in den Dokumente oder Appdata Ordner verfrachtet. Versuch mal erstmal das Spiel nochmal komplett zu deinstallieren (unbedingt auch den Automobilista-Ordner im Steamapps-Verzeichnis nochmal manuell löschen) und es dann nochmal neu zu installieren. Wenn das nicht klappt, nutz mal die Windows Suche nach allen Verzeichnissen mit dem Namen Automobilista oder Reiza und lösche deren Inhalt (aber vorsichtig, nicht dass du etwas falsches löschst und irgendwelche anderen Programme oder gar Windows nicht mehr funktioniert). Das ist zwar quasi wie mit Kanonen mit Spatzen zu schießen und es gibt sicher auch leichtere Wege, wenn man die genaue Ursache kennt, aber diese Methode sollte auf jeden Fall funktionieren.

Alternativ würde ich einfach nochmal ein wenig googlen und evtl. kann dir jemand sagen, welche Daten genau die Ursache sind, wo genau sich das Spiel beim Auswählen des Spielerprofils "verschluckt". Wie gesagt: Ich kann bei mir gerade leider nicht nachprüfen, wie genau die Verzeichnisse aufgebaut sind.


----------



## onlygaming (14. Dezember 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich kann gerade leider bei mir nicht nachschauen, aber ich hatte nach einem bestimmten Patch vor einigen Monaten (ist schon etwas länger her) ein ähnliches Problem. Ursache war damals, dass die Userprofile "umgezogen" sind. Vorher waren die direkt im Spieleordner unter Steamapps, wurden dann irgendwo in den Dokumente oder Appdata Ordner verfrachtet. Versuch mal erstmal das Spiel nochmal komplett zu deinstallieren (unbedingt auch den Automobilista-Ordner im Steamapps-Verzeichnis nochmal manuell löschen) und es dann nochmal neu zu installieren. Wenn das nicht klappt, nutz mal die Windows Suche nach allen Verzeichnissen mit dem Namen Automobilista oder Reiza und lösche deren Inhalt (aber vorsichtig, nicht dass du etwas falsches löschst und irgendwelche anderen Programme oder gar Windows nicht mehr funktioniert). Das ist zwar quasi wie mit Kanonen mit Spatzen zu schießen und es gibt sicher auch leichtere Wege, wenn man die genaue Ursache kennt, aber diese Methode sollte auf jeden Fall funktionieren.
> 
> Alternativ würde ich einfach nochmal ein wenig googlen und evtl. kann dir jemand sagen, welche Daten genau die Ursache sind, wo genau sich das Spiel beim Auswählen des Spielerprofils "verschluckt". Wie gesagt: Ich kann bei mir gerade leider nicht nachprüfen, wie genau die Verzeichnisse aufgebaut sind.



Du bist meine Rettung! Vielen vielen Dank  
Ich habe den kompletten Automobilista Ordner aus den Dokumenten gelöscht, und dann lief es auf Anhieb  

Nochmals vielen vielen Dank


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Dezember 2017)

Reiza hat heute die Version 1.5 von Automobilista veröffentlicht. Enthalten sind neben zahlreichen Verbesserungen auch neue Strecken und Varianten bereits vorhandener Strecken.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9gtUbDHpR18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einen genauen Changelog kann ich gerade leider nicht finden, da die Version 1.5 in diversen kleinen Häppchen bereits als Beta zuvor erschienen ist, aber zumindest den neuen Content werde ich mal auflisten, soweit ich den zusammenkriege:

Added Buskerud Kart track (2 layouts)
Added new Mendig Langeschleife layout
Added Metalmoro AJR series (neuer Prototyp mit vier verschiedenen Motorkonfigurationen)

Hier noch eine Auflistung der Changelogs der letzten Wochen, wobei ich nicht genau weiß, welche bereits vor dem aktuellen Patch aus der Beta raus waren und welche nicht:



Spoiler



Build v1.4.91


Fixed a CTD when loading a track that has unexpected AIW format whilst parsing for Track Map
Improved fuel log calculations in general. Now only log valid complete laps fixing an issue where by garage to s/f line would count as a full lap and result in AI having fuel issues
Added an extra 5% safety to AI fuel calculations and adjusted AI fuel strategy in none race modes
HUD time should show 00:00:00 after time expires on timed sessions
Fixed an issue where championship vehicle would not select until you clicked on the driver name
Forced load UI Fonts in 32 bit to stop image corruption
Fixed a minor issue that Quali Duration would not enable after enabling Qualifying
Added protection onto sending RESET_REPLAY event such that it sends it only in case replay is actually being recorded.
Cleaned out audio code, removed some redudant bits (may solve some potential CTDs in higher AudioFX settings)
Updated User Guide with HUD manual
Updated light flares on safety cars
F-Ultimate: Revised tire wear for all compounds
TC Classics: Fixed wrong Uno Bala asymetrical front ride height; Fixed bug in Uno rear view mirror; Fixed error with 2 Uno cars from B class not appearing
F-V12: Corrected missing VX ID in Magenta #12 car
F-Classic: Improved edges in analogue cockpit gauges
AJR: Fixed rear brake glow clipping rear wing end plate; Fixed slow standing start with Honda Turbo AI cars; fixed inconsistent engine / sound / cockpit settings in a couple of cars




Build v1.4.92


Save PLR File when going to track and leaving to main menu to address player controller settings not getting saved
Fixed a CTD when race finishes online and you are a spectator
Fixed a CTD going to garage menu online when you are a spectator
Fixed G29 losing FFB when the game loses focus and under other arbitrary conditions
Fixed turbo sound in replay bug
Removed "Mono Speaker" from config app menu (not supported in Win7 and newer)
Adjusted curb sounds of various vehicles 
Revised AI fuel estimates for all cars to much more accurate values (should prevent issues with AI retirements late in the race in some cars)
Interlagos: Fixed F-Extreme compound restrictions
Santa Cruz: Fixed FTruck CTD
Londrina: Fixed road white lines in kart layouts
Camaro SS: Added Stock car 2017 Safety Car as a driveable option
ARC CAmaro: fixed click interior idle sound




Build v1.4.93


Fixed occasional CTD when crossing SF line on the first lap out of the pits online
Fixed various Sound issues potentially causing CTDs and possibly server lag
Fixed AMS Config resetting audio configuration
Restored pre 1.4.9 replay compatibility, (1.4.9 -> 1.4.92 replays will not work though)
Fixed major lag & potential CTD when someone joins a server when there are AI present
Fixed an issue where the finish session button would not work in the last few minutes of a session when player has set a time.
AI logic tweak to bring it more in line to overtaking behavior pre v1.4.9
Updated morning lighting values
Oulton: Fixed terrain hole inside pit lane exit
TC Classics: fixed window material name on Uno; fixed rear suspension modeling on Fusca




Build v1.4.98


Added Buskerud Kart track (2 layouts)
Added support for Ranked Servers: Lobby shows Ranked Servers average entrants ranking. Added player's server rank in monitor view (Only Reiza Official Servers will be ranked at this stage)
Added "TIRE SETS" option to limit number of available tire sets over the race weekend (range 1-10 or unlimited as before) 
Added "RETURN TO PITS" option to RULES settings - Options are Instant, Car must be stopped and Car towed to garage with semi realistic or realistic timings
Added Escape Menu Confirmation option to Display settings
Redesigned Monitor UI screen
Refactored internet connection type settings
Disabled Pause While Zero Players server setting, as it is required for servers to announce on Steam
Garage UI now shows fuel by decimal point when step is less than 1.0
Added Game tag to results file with property "Automobilista"
Added Steam ID and Race Rank to player entries in Results files
Added Game Version and Profile in use to title bar on Dedicated Server
Optimized UI files, removing unused files and entries
New AI code which uses actual car width to calculate road width
Increased frequency to smooth player´s steering wheel animation during replays (should no longer look jerky)
Enhanced surface sounds positioning
Fixed various little sound replay bugs
Lowered spotter default volume to 75%
Replay surface sounds are now positioned (both pre 1.49 and new replays)
Remote vehicles now also have tire sounds (although highly approximated)
Tweaked dirt residue sound calculation (should hear it more often)
Audio now is smoothly faded in / out when pausing / resuming game
Added additional audio output configurations: Surround Headphones 5.1, Surround Headphones 7.1, Surround Speakers 7.1
Added "Trackside Camera Audio Directionality" into plr file, for stereo configurations. With it non-zero, sounds in the back will be less loud then ones in front of camera
fixed limiter sound not being played
Tweaked AI suspension rates to smooth ride over curbs a bit
Granja: Revised AI paths in all layouts
Boxer: Increased brake torque & adjusted front tire load sensitivity; Updated series skin set 
F-Trainer: Updated series skin set
Karts: Adjusted fuel scale to allow 0.1L increments (needs Garage UI code tweak); Further adjusted AI, adjusted front tire load sensitivity; Removed redundant / innacurate feeler values; Reduced tire wear for all compounds; tweaked AI to reduce issues with rolling over curbs; 
AJR: Adjusted AJR RealFeel setting to reduce default FFB clipping




Build v1.4.99


Limited tire sets: Fixed tires not changing in pitstops; fixed tires being changed even when it was the same tire set already mounted; current set in pit menu now has a * instead of a #; Fixed the issue of tires not being reset when you skip to race session; Fixed CTD when profile is in spectator mode
Fixed Spotter announcing last lap one lap too early if you were a leader in a timed race
Fixed Steam info not being parsed correctly when dedi is hosting with out steam client logged in
Fixed shadow bleeding through Driver Labels
Fixed multi join screen sometimes showing wrong track map
Fixed an issue where cancelling a server join results in a crash trying load a single player event afterwards
Fixed Ranked Dedicated Servers not working when Steam isn't logged in.
Fixed spinner not showing 'Realistic' option for "Return to pits" spinner
Added RaceRank leaderboard to Profile page
Auto select users time on TT Leaderboards
Added audio environment settings to all circuits
F3: Fixed double arms in F309
Caterham: Fixed double arms in various models




Build v1.4.995


Added new Mendig Langeschliefe layout
Added new crowd samples (club, national in addtion to old grandprix type)
New helicopter camera sample
Fixed loop on high rpm in AJR Honda Turbo
Corrected some pitch errors in external tc classic's sounds
Removed helicopter sound from ambient audio sample
Updated TV cameras for F-Ultimate, F-Extreme, F-Reiza
F3: Updated external sounds & fixed missing onboard pit limiter sound
Karts: Added more suitable standard tireamanagement / startskill multipliers
F-Reiza: Updated LCD display




Build v1.5.0


Updated portuguese, french & spanish localization
Updated Headlight textures in various cars
Fixed various issues with Steam Achievements
Fixed rear view mirror resolution inconsistencies
Ultima: Fixed unbalance in front brake torque




Wer Automobilista noch nicht hat, kann aktuell übrigens über Steam noch für ein paar Tage für 20,51 EUR das Automobilista Special Holiday Bundle kaufen, das neben dem Hauptspiel auch sämtliche DLCs (Britpack mit drei Strecken und diversen Autos, Imola in vier Varianten, Formula Truck, Adelaide in zwei Varianten, Hockenheim in vier Varianten und die Brazilian TC Classics mit diversen Fahrzeugen) enthält.

Save 74% on Automobilista Special Holiday Bundle on Steam


Außerdem gibt es ein neues (und wohl auch letztes) Development Update zu Automobilista von den Entwicklern:

Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: Automobilista


----------



## ak1504 (28. Dezember 2017)

Na dann Good Bye und auf zum nächsten Projekt. Darauf warte ich schon ewig.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Dezember 2017)

Japp, wird Zeit, dass es zum neuen Projekt mal ein paar News gibt. Es sollen wohl noch ein paar kleinere Updates und etwas Content kommen, aber ich hoffe mal, zum Jahreswechsel erfährt man dann endlich mal näheres zu "Reiza 17" (wird wohl eher Reiza 18 oder 19).


----------



## onlygaming (30. Dezember 2017)

Ja bin nach Automobilista auch sehr "gehyped" auf den Nachfolger


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Juli 2018)

Noch keine echte Ankündigung, aber zumindest einen winzig kleinen Teaser auf den Nachfolger von Automobilista gab es vor einigen Tagen auf Twitter:

Reiza Studios auf Twitter: "Some exciting new things coming up in the horizon...… "




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das sieht mir verdammt nach der rFactor 2 Engine aus. Weiteres Indiz: Niels Heusinkveld, der Physik Guru der Reiza Studios, hat wohl vor kurzem mit der rFactor 2 Engine herumexperimentiert. 

Man kann also annehmen: Der Nachfolger wird höchstwahrscheinlich über die rFactor 2 Engine laufen, die physikmäßig deutlich komplexer ist, als die alte (wenn auch erweiterte) ISI Engine, auf der Automobilista derzeit noch läuft. Auch grafisch bietet die rFactor 2 Engine eine Menge (was sie leider nur selten Zeit, da eine Menge rF2 Content noch auf rF1 Content basiert) und wird von Studio 397 regelmäßig um neue Features und Performanceverbesserungen erweitert, darunter neue Regeneffekte, VR-Support und verbesserte Shader.

Wenn man diese Engine nun mit der Detailsverliebtheit und dem abgefahrenen Content von Reiza kombiniert, könnte hier eine richtig, RICHTIG gute Simulation auf uns zukommen, wenn auch contentmäßig wahrscheinlich wieder ein wenig abseits des üblichen Mainstream-GT3-Contents. Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall drauf.

*edit*

Und sobald ein Name bekannt ist, kriegt die neue Sim auch einen eigenen Thread. Mit Reiza Simracing Bonanza kann ja keiner mehr was anfangen, vor allem war es eh nur der Titel der Crowdfunding Aktion zum Kauf der vollen Lizenz der alten ISI Engine für Automobilista.


----------



## ak1504 (7. Juli 2018)

Reiza 2017 war der Name mal während dem Croudfunding ^^ 

Ich hoffe wirklich auf was anderes als die mittlerweile immens Performance benötigende rF2 Engine... Technisch und optisch sollte da 2018 ein Ende mehr gehen bei besserer Perfomance 

Und mal nebenbei habe ich damals unterstützt mit dem Paket der Wahl weil dort DX12 stand... Somit wäre das ein schöner Reinfall wenn mal wieder nicht auf aktuelle Technik gesetzt wird... DX11 ist mehr als 10 Jahre alt und man sieht ja wie rF2 damit läuft... Die Engine ist einfach zu tode modifiziert worden und nun kostet es fps ohne Ende... Iregdwann sollte man einfach bei 0 anfangen um aktuelle Technik optimal zu unterstützen und ausbremsende Altlasten loszuwerden


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Juli 2018)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Reiza 2017 war der Name mal während dem Croudfunding ^^
> 
> Ich hoffe wirklich auf was anderes als die mittlerweile immens Performance benötigende rF2 Engine... Technisch und optisch sollte da 2018 ein Ende mehr gehen bei besserer Perfomance
> 
> Und mal nebenbei habe ich damals unterstützt mit dem Paket der Wahl weil dort DX12 stand... Somit wäre das ein schöner Reinfall wenn mal wieder nicht auf aktuelle Technik gesetzt wird... DX11 ist mehr als 10 Jahre alt und man sieht ja wie rF2 damit läuft... Die Engine ist einfach zu tode modifiziert worden und nun kostet es fps ohne Ende... Iregdwann sollte man einfach bei 0 anfangen um aktuelle Technik optimal zu unterstützen und ausbremsende Altlasten loszuwerden



Sicher, dass da DX12 stand? Ich meine mich an DX11 erinnern zu können, bin mir aber auch nicht ganz sicher.

Performance könnte sicher besser sein, aber seit Mitte 2017 ist die rF2 Engine in DX11 schon deutlich besser geworden, finde ich. Vor kurzem kam auch noch ein Update, das die Regenperformance verbessert hat. Es gibt leider immer mal wieder Fahrzeuge und Strecken, die schlecht optimiert sind, aber insgesamt geht es in die richtige Richtung mit der Engine, finde ich.

Und mehr geht natürlich immer grafisch und auch performancetechnisch. Aber man sollte halt auch nicht vergessen, dass die Reiza Studios und Studio 397 keine großen Firmen sind, sondern kleine Studios mit einer handvoll fester Mitarbeiter.  Und dafür finde ich beide Simulationen schon sehr beeindruckend. Vor allem was das Fahrgefühl angeht, geht aus meiner Sicht nichts über AMS und rFactor 2. Und auch bei anderen Dinge, KI, Rennfeatures, Tag- Nachtwechsel usw. bieten beide mehr, als z. B. Assetto Corsa oder RaceRoom.


----------



## onlygaming (7. Juli 2018)

Das es besser geht zeigt ACC, das Spiel sieht einfach Bombe aus, man muss aber auch sagen das Assetto Corsa das deutlich populärere Spiel unter den dreien ist und die Entwickler ein deutlich größeres Studio haben.


----------



## ak1504 (7. Juli 2018)

Sie waren auch klein aber man sieht wo sie jetzt stehen und ACC wird sich wie warmes Brot verkaufen das steht fest. Dazu bei trägt sicher auch Multiplattform.

Performancetechnisch ist bei rF2 gar nichts besser geworden. Für das was ich damals mit der 780 erreicht habe an fps brauch ich nun eine 1080 lol... 

Und ja da stand DX12 bei Indigogo...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich habe absolut keine Lust darauf das "Reiza 2017" oder wie das Ding auch immer heißt ein schlecht laufender rF2 Klon wird... Aber so langsam sollte Reiza mal zu Potte kommen und wenigstens den Unterstützern sagen wie der Plan ist. Da ist einfach viel zu lange schon Stille. 1,5 Jahre nach geplantem Release von neuen Game und absolut kein Wort/ 0 Info wo man steht aktuell ist einfach ne Frechheit den Unterstützern gegenüber.

#kommunikation

Reiza Simracing Bonanza! | Indiegogo


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Juli 2018)

@ak1504: Es stimmt schon: Performance und Optik gehen hier wirklich nicht Hand in Hand. Aber abgesehen von ein paar Freezes (die seit den letzten Patches deutlich besser geworden sind) läuft es bei offiziellem Content auf meiner "alten" GTX 1070 in VR mit 1,5fachem Supersampling gut genug und für die Physik/das generelle Fahrgefühl nehme ich die Performancenachteile gegenüber z. B. Assetto Corsa gerne in Kauf.

Und da ich weiß, dass Reiza Studios generell ein sehr schönes Art Design bei den Strecken haben, gehe ich davon aus, dass der neue Titel nach dem Wechsel auf die neue Engine bei mindestens gleichwertiger Performance nochmal ne Spur schöner aussieht, als es derzeit bei rFactor 2 der Fall ist.


@onlygaming: Dass Assetto Corsa populärer ist, ist klar dank großer Lizenzen, GT3 usw.. Dafür bieten Automobilista und Vorgänger aber vor allem südamerikanischen Content, den es so in eigentlich keiner anderen Simulation offiziell gibt. Es ist halt ne Nischensimulation, die durch den neuen Titel hoffentlich ein paar weitere Fans gewinnen wird.

Ich mag aktuell im Grunde jede Simulation, von Assetto Corsa über Project CARS 2 und RaceRoom hin zu Automobilista und rFactor 2. Jede aus etwas anderen Gründen. Jede hat etwas, das sie spielenswert macht, auch wenn keine davon perfekt ist.


----------



## onlygaming (7. Juli 2018)

Das stimmt, wobei mir dieser nicht wirklich interessiert^^ Also nicht in dem Sinne das er nicht auch Spaß macht zu fahren, keinesfalls. Grade diese brasilianischen Stock Cars machen viel Spaß. Aber ich würde daher jetzt nicht anfangen aktiv diese Serien zu verfolgen, bleibe dann doch lieber bei F1, VLN / Endurance (im allgemeinen). 

Das macht Automobilista halt aus, und das ist auch schön so. Wäre aber einfach schön zu sehen was gehen würde wenn Automobilista 2017 oder wie es auch immer heißt mit einer Studiogröße (Einhergehend mit größerem Budget) von Kunos Simulazioni entwickelt werden würde.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Juli 2018)

Höheres Budget und ein paar größere Lizenzen wären natürlich toll und würden Automobilista bzw. Reiza auch helfen, aus dem Geheimtipp-Sektor zu entkommen. Aber persönlich würde mich auch nicht stören, wenn das nicht passiert. Die stammen halt aus aus Südamerika und haben da vermutlich auch ihre größte Fanbase, ähnlich wie die Gothic Spiele, die hautsächlich in Deutschland und im osteuropäischen Raum geschätzt werden.

Sofern der neue Titel besser aussieht, gute Performance und VR Support hat und sich gleichzeitig in keinem Bereich gegenüber den Vorgängern verschlechtert, bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder mit dabei.


----------



## onlygaming (12. Juli 2018)

Weiß jemand wie man in Automobilista das McLaren GT3 Wheel von Fanatec zum laufen bekommt? 
Das Game ist mit den Multi-Position Switches komplett überfordert, man kann sich nichts belegen, z.B die Lenkung da kommt dann sofort "Joy B49 is currently used........." 

Echt schade, grade da wollte ich das mal mit der Kupplung testen :/


----------



## ak1504 (12. Juli 2018)

Das läuft erst dann wenn Reiza es dem Game "beibringt".


----------



## onlygaming (12. Juli 2018)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Das läuft erst dann wenn Reiza es dem Game "beibringt".



Okay schade, Mal abwarten..... Dachte Man kann das vllt irgendwo im Treiber ausschalten oder so, andere Games wie F1 oder rF2/AC PC2 haben keine Probleme damit daher war ich verwundert.

EDIT: Fanatec hat natürlich mitgedacht, man kann die Multi Switches im Treiber unter Settings ausschalten.


----------



## ak1504 (14. Juli 2018)

Klarstellung zum rF2 DLC für Backer des "Next Projekt" Error | Reiza Studios Forum


----------



## Neawoulf (3. August 2018)

Wer bei Automobilista mal reinschnuppern will: Dieses Wochenende kann man es kostenlos bei Steam spielen. Wer auf gute Physik, guten Sound und unverbrauchten Content steht, sollte auf jeden Fall mal nen Blick riskieren. Grafisch ist's zwar nicht ganz auf der Höhe der Zeit, aber beim Fahren vergisst man das recht schnell, weil man auf andere Dinge achtet:

Save 25% on Automobilista on Steam


----------



## ak1504 (12. September 2018)

*Reiza General Update - Fresh News All Around!*

Reiza General Update - Fresh News All Around! | Reiza Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (29. März 2019)

Für alle Backer der Kampagne wer es nocht nicht mitbekommen hat: Error | Reiza Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (24. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hv_s-VcSqRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Mai 2019)

Eigentlich hätte Automobilista 2 inzwischen doch seinen eigenen Thread verdient. Diese Simracing Bonanza Aktion war ja damals im Grunde nichts anderes, als eine Crowdfundingkampagne zur vollen Lizensierung der Gmotor Engine, die daraufhin für Automobilista 1 stärker modifiziert werden durfte.

Ich bin gerade mega gehypt. Ich hoffe nur, dass Reiza Studios trotz der neuen Engine ihr Fahrgefühl und Force Feedback behalten kann. Wenn das alles zutrifft, dann könnte Automobilista 2 rFactor 2 als meine Lieblingssimulation ablösen, da die Reiza Studios einfach bisher immer ein gutes Komplettpaket abgeliefert haben, während rFactor 2 seinen Content, wenn auch qualitativ sehr hochwertig, immer noch recht häppchenweise und unzusammenhängend (bis auf die beiden GT3 DLCs) raushaut.


----------



## onlygaming (18. August 2019)

Moin hab das Problem das ich beim fahren immer wieder für so 0,4 sek stehen bleibt. An meinem System sollte es ja bei dem Spiel nicht liegen. Habe das Game auch schon neu installiert.


Lag scheinbar an Shadowplay.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. August 2019)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Moin hab das Problem das ich beim fahren immer wieder für so 0,4 sek stehen bleibt. An meinem System sollte es ja bei dem Spiel nicht liegen. Habe das Game auch schon neu installiert.
> 
> Lag scheinbar an Shadowplay.



Hab's ein bisschen zu spät gesehen, aber das Problem hat sich dann ja doch auch so gelöst. Ich persönlich hätte zuerst auf Probleme mit dem Force Feedback getippt und empfohlen von 360 hz auf 180 hz in den Optionen zu gehen. Bei älteren Lenkrädern soll das wohl ab und zu vorkommen. Ich persönlich hatte das Problem aber auch mit meinem alten Logitech Lenkrad nie (wobei ich gerade nicht weiß, ob ich das überhaupt noch benutzt hatte, als AMS 1 erschienen ist). 

Aber wenn es ohne Shadowplay dann doch geht, dann ist das ja auch nicht mehr nötig. Und mehr Hz im FFB ist ohnehin auch besser, wenn das Lenkrad es umsetzen kann.


----------

